# 2019 Rogue SL. Where's the AC drain ?



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello everyone,
I'd like to perform a pre-emptive AC cleaning on my new to me 2019 Rogue SL. been looking for a video, instruction, picture anything to help my find out where the AC evaporator drain located to no avail.

My plan is to inject a small clear hose inside the drain pipe all the way to the evaporator, inject disinfectant+ AC cleaner foam and clean it.

Has anyone done this? can someone show me where the drain located underneath the car? I had a peek yesterday and wasn't able to see a drain.

To be exact, I am trying to find the drain hole of item#46 in this instruction:
Nissan Rogue Service Manual: Heating and cooling unit assembly - Removal and installation - Heater & Air Conditioning System - Ventilation, heater & air conditioner (nirogue.com) 

Thank you


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

Found an unrelated video on YouTube that pointed me to the right direction. 

The drain pipe is actually under the car the driver side! 

I was only looking at the passenger side earlier. 
Here is a picture:









2019 Nissan Rogue SL AC evaporator drain hose opening 


Anyways, I used this opening to insert a hose , injected disinfectant and cleaner foam to clean the evaporator. Only to eliminate any bacteria/fungal contamination film formation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's easy to access on the inside, too. Just pull off the panel next to the accelerator pedal, it's right there.


----------

